# Ochsenkopf für Nicht-DH'/FR'ler



## morph027 (24. August 2009)

Hoi und grÃ¼Ã Gott!

Wollte mal fragen, ob sich der Ochsenkopf im Sommer auch fÃ¼r - ich nenn es mal - Normalo-MTB'ler taugt. Der Bericht liest sich ja ganz gut:



> bayernbike.de schrieb:
> 
> Aber auch âDurchschnittsmountainbikerâ kommen auf ihre Kosten, da fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle Passagen durch alternative StreckenfÃ¼hrung umfahren werden kÃ¶nnen.



Mein Stil ist durch knapp 10 Jahre Hardtail im Vogtland geprÃ¤gt (schon recht ruppig), demnÃ¤chst steht aber ein Fully (QLT mit 100mm) ins Haus und ich hab derbe Lust, zu sehen, ob sich das Fully nur meinem Fahrstil anpasst oder eben diesen (hoffentlich) erweitert/verbessert.

Wenn ich DH'ler und FR'ler sehe, krieg ich immer ein breites, neidisches Grinzen im Gesicht und weiÃ im Hinterkopf, dass ich leider weder Geld noch Zeit habe, mich damit intensiv zu beschÃ¤ftigen. Also dann doch eher CC, Spezialisierungsrichtug AM 

TrailsehnsÃ¼chtige GrÃ¼Ãe aus dem Flachland

morph027


----------



## speedy_j (24. August 2009)

die ochsenkopfstrecke ist auch mit einem hardtail locker zu bewältigen, wenn man ein wenig fahrtechnik beherrscht. dann halt langsamer und ermüdenter auf dauer aber dennoch nicht langweilig. im unteren teil solltest du dann den meisten spaß haben. alternativ kannst du rund um den ochsenkopf auch touren fahren, die dir spaß bereiten sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (24. August 2009)

Hab auch grad auf dem Flyer die Angabe der "chicken ways"  entdeckt. Kenn den Ochsenkopf aber grob vom Snowboarden, da flowt sichs nicht so schön. Entspricht ja aber nicht dem Streckenverlauf fürs Bike.


----------



## Apeman (27. August 2009)

hi, habt ihr evtl ein paar touren-tips (rund um den ochsenkopf) für enduristen?

grüße apeman


----------



## buchenberger (27. August 2009)

schau mal da: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=879


----------



## morph027 (27. August 2009)

Cool, danke...da hab ich ja was für mehr als einen Tagesausflug


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2009)

@morpho027

Aus dem Bike-Artikel sind die Schneeberg- und Kösseinerunden sehr empfehlenswert, die Schneebergrunde lässt sich in Ochsenkopfnähe noch um schöne Pfade erweitern, die Topokarte studieren!

Die Tour um die Königsheide hat dagegen einen recht hohen Forstweganteil und nur wenige Pfade,  eher öde und auch Landschaftlicht nicht besonders reizvoll.

Viel Spass,

  Lenka K.


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2009)

Habe gerade dieses Video gefunden und überlege doch eher, vielleicht einfach vor Ort ein Bike zu leihen  Zum rantasten an soviel Federweg dann wohl erst mal ein Fritzz.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwiXohIH84o&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - downhill[/ame]


----------



## modidddmmm (17. September 2009)

Das ist ne gute Idee, würd ich sagen.
Für einen Anfänger erscheint die Strecke an manchen Stellen unbefahrbar. Erst recht mit wenig Federweg.

Ausser du fährst die zweite, die kürzere Abfahrtsstrecke, ich glaube die ist einfacher.


----------



## zymnokxx (10. April 2017)

Der Thread ist ja schon ein bisschen älter, aber mein Anliegen ist aktuell: Bin über Ostern ein paar Tage um Bischofsgrün und auf der Suche nach netten Strecken, die auch ohne BigBike fahrbar sind. Die GPS-Tracks habe ich mir mal runtergeladen, sind aber auch schon etwas ältern. Daher wäre ich über aktuelle Tips sehr dankbar.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. April 2017)

Hi!
Ein BigBike brauchst Du auch für die DH-Strecke am Bullhead nicht unbedingt, da sich die "anspruchsvolleren Teile" auch umfahren lassen.
Doch darum geht es Dir ja auch gar nicht.
Die Strecke vom OK-Gipfel nach Osten, weiter über den Weismainfelsen, M-Weg über Weismainquelle (oder auch Goetheweg) nach Karches, auf den Schneeberg zum Seehaus ist ohne Weiteres für Euch BEIDE machbar, Ausnahme kurze Passage nach dem Nusshardt, die müsst ihr schieben. Seehaus runter zur B303 auch unproblematisch.
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20161001_Bayreuth_Ochsenkopf_Schneeberg_Seehaus/
http://www.ef-hotz.de/MTB-Touren/20150516_Fleckl/

Have fun!

Cheers,
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (11. April 2017)

Ich war letzten Sommer erstmalig am OK. Mit nem Race-Fully (100 mm Fahrwerk) und handelsüblicher Fahrtechnik (bis S2+ traue ich mir im Einzelfall zu). War alles gut zu machen, da es strohtrocken war. M.E. nach ist es viel entscheidender, wie naß der Boden ist, die Menge der zu überquerenden Steinflächen/Wurzelteppiche ist ja nicht unerheblich.

Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. April 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sommer erstmalig am OK. Mit nem Race-Fully (100 mm Fahrwerk) und handelsüblicher Fahrtechnik (bis S2+ traue ich mir im Einzelfall zu). War alles gut zu machen, da es strohtrocken war. M.E. nach ist es viel entscheidender, wie naß der Boden ist, die Menge der zu überquerenden Steinflächen/Wurzelteppiche ist ja nicht unerheblich.
> 
> Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht.


Danke für Deine sehr hilfreiche Einschätzung...


----------



## ragazza (22. April 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sommer erstmalig am OK. Mit nem Race-Fully (100 mm Fahrwerk) und handelsüblicher Fahrtechnik (bis S2+ traue ich mir im Einzelfall zu). War alles gut zu machen, da es strohtrocken war. M.E. nach ist es viel entscheidender, wie naß der Boden ist, die Menge der zu überquerenden Steinflächen/Wurzelteppiche ist ja nicht unerheblich.
> 
> Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht.


der Granit am OK hat doch auch bei Nässe mächtig Grip, da bin ich jedesmal neidisch mit den nassglatten Kalksteinen in meiner Heimat.


----------



## LeFritzz (22. April 2017)

Der @zymnokxx, seine Freunde und die http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/nuernbergsdavradler.883/ waren am Karfreitag im Wichtelgefirke unterwegs.
Bocksgraben, Fichtelsee, Weismainfelsen, Goetheweg, Ochsenkopf, Weismainquelle, Schneeberg, Nußhardt, Seehaus.
Schwee woas.


----------



## derwaaal (22. April 2017)

Ach echt? Hab keinen zymnokx oder so gesehen. Wer war denn das ? Der Martin mit Fully?


----------



## LeFritzz (22. April 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ach echt? Hab keinen zymnokx oder so gesehen. Wer war denn das ? Der Martin mit Fully?


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (24. April 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Der @zymnokxx, seine Freunde und die http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/social-forums/nuernbergsdavradler.883/ waren am Karfreitag im Wichtelgefirke unterwegs.
> Bocksgraben, Fichtelsee, Weismainfelsen, Goetheweg, Ochsenkopf, Weismainquelle, Schneeberg, Nußhardt, Seehaus.
> Schwee woas.


Nochmals Danke fürs guiden! Ab Samstagnachmittag kam dann der Regen und Sonntag dann Schneefall...


----------



## JohnSmith_XCR (31. Mai 2017)

Die Quelle auf dem ersten Bild ist aber die Naab.  


Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LeFritzz (1. Juni 2017)

JohnSmith_XCR schrieb:


> Die Quelle auf dem ersten Bild ist aber die Naab.


Wenn Du Dir nochmals die Wegpunkte "Bocksgraben - Fichtelsee - Weismainfelsen" vergegenwärtigst, dann wird Dir bewusst, dass die Tour an der Fichtelnaabquelle vorbeiführen muss.


----------



## softcake (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

bin letzten Samstag den "neuen" Singletrail kurz vor der Einmündung Gipfelloipe - Schmiererweg gefahren.

Die Strecke sieht teilweise angelegt, andererseits auch wieder wild aus. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich um einen offiziellen Trail handelt?

Gruß, T.


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Oktober 2017)

Wieso soll der "neu" sein?
Und was heisst "offizieller" Trail?
Am OKO ist ausser dem Winterwanderweg alles zum Befahren erlaubt.


----------



## softcake (20. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wieso soll der "neu" sein?
> Und was heisst "offizieller" Trail?
> Am OKO ist ausser dem Winterwanderweg alles zum Befahren erlaubt.


 
Ich hab den noch nicht gekannt, obwohl ich öfter in der Gegend unterwegs bin. Der weiß-blaue Weg daneben ist zum Beispiel für Radfahrer gesperrt. Möglicherweise ist das der von Dir genannte Winterwanderweg.

Mich hat einfach mal interessiert, ob die Strecke von offizieller Stelle angelegt wurde, vielleicht für die Biker. Oder ob der Weg "wild" entstanden ist. Im Prinzip egal, weil der Weg selbst mit dem HT Spaß macht.

T.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Oktober 2017)

Da ich z.Z. am Bullheadhouse bin, werde ich mal nachfragen.
Der weiß-blaue Weg ist der bewusste "Winterwanderweg".


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Oktober 2017)

softcake schrieb:


> Ich hab den noch nicht gekannt, obwohl ich öfter in der Gegend unterwegs bin. Der weiß-blaue Weg daneben ist zum Beispiel für Radfahrer gesperrt. Möglicherweise ist das der von Dir genannte Winterwanderweg.
> 
> Mich hat einfach mal interessiert, ob die Strecke von offizieller Stelle angelegt wurde, vielleicht für die Biker. Oder ob der Weg "wild" entstanden ist. Im Prinzip egal, weil der Weg selbst mit dem HT Spaß macht.
> 
> T.



Ist ganz einfach. Alles was nicht zu 100% sofort als ausgeschilderter Wanderweg erkennbar ist, ist "inoffiziell" angelegt.

G.


----------



## derwaaal (26. Oktober 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach. Alles was nicht zu 100% sofort als ausgeschilderter Wanderweg erkennbar ist, ist "inoffiziell" angelegt.
> G.


abgesehen von den Bikepark-Strecken


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2017)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. Juli 2018)

Da ich sonst keinen Thread fürs Fichtelgebirge gefunden habe frage ich mal hier nach... Ich bin im August 4 Tage im Fichtelgebirge, genauer gesagt ist die Unterkunft in 95682 Brand. 
Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg stehen auf jedenfall auf dem Programm. Hat jemand weitere Empfehlungen für schöne Tagestouren? Es muss nicht den ganzen Tag über Singletrails gehen (Eltern mit E-Bikes sind dabei) schöne Aussichten und andere Highlights werden auch gerne genommen. 
Es gibt bestimmt ein paar Ziele oder Aussichtspunkte die man auf jedenfall ansteuern sollte. Wenn jemand GPS-Touren hat wäre das natürlich auch klasse


----------

